# probleem recompile kernel

## Gerbstar

Omdat ik bij een herinstallatie vergeten ben ext3 support toe te voegen in de kernel, probeer ik nu de kernel opnieuw te compileren:

```
# mkdir /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/hdb4 /mnt/gentoo/home

# mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

# swapon /dev/hdb2

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

# cd /usr/src/linux

# source /etc/profile

# make menuconfig

# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

Helaas krijg ik dan na een paar minuten:

```
...

make update-modverfile

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10/include/linux/modversions.h was not updated

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10'

make: *** No rule to make target `make'.  Stop.
```

Het copieren lukt dan ook niet:

```
# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

Can't copy, file not found  (of zoiets)
```

En dat klopt, met de hand kan ik die file ook niet vinden.

Wat gaat hier mis? Ik kan op het forum hier niets over vinden.

Detail: Na deze foutmelding doe ik:

```
# exit

# cd /

# umount -a

# reboot
```

Maar bij umount geeft ie aan dat er nog 3 mounts busy zijn, en na reboot blijft de machine hangen. (NumLock kan ik nog wel aan/uit doen, dus geen harde crash) Maar ik moet dus de reset-knop gebruiken om opnieuw op te starten.

----------

## Stuartje

Gooi de map met de kernel source er eens af en begin volledig opnieuw  :Smile: 

----------

## Gerbstar

 *Stuartje wrote:*   

> Gooi de map met de kernel source er eens af en begin volledig opnieuw

 

Bedankt voor je reactie!

Dan ga ik dus gewoon de map /usr/scr/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r10 renamen, en dan gaat het werken? Ga ik proberen.

Met "volledig opnieuw" bedoel je dat ik alle de commando's uit mijn vorige post even op nieuw intype neem ik aan?

Aangezien ik alles in de kernel gecompiled heb, kan ik de laatste regel net zo goed vervangen door: # make dep && make clean bzImage , of niet?

----------

## elkan

ik denk dat ie helemaal over nieuw bedoelt...

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/hdb3 /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/hdb4 /mnt/gentoo/home

# mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

# swapon /dev/hdb2

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

# emerge -C gentoo-sources

# emerge gentoo-sources

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

# make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

----------

## Stuartje

Ja, dat bedoel ik: kernel opnieuw emergen, configureren en dan compilen.

----------

## Gerbstar

Als ik die map weggooi ben ik natuurlijk ook mijn .config kwijt, en moet ik dus weer alle menuutjes doorwerken. Is het mogelijk dat ik het .config bestand even kopieer voor die tijd, en dan weer terug plaats voor ik # make menuconfig doe? Of heb ik dan meer kans op problemen?

En ik moet dus wel modules en modules_install toevoegen achter die laatste regel?

Ik vraag het maar even, dat is sneller dan het leren op de "harde manier".

Bedankt voor de reacties.

----------

## Stuartje

Die config mag je bewaren, maar gooi de rest eens weg.  :Smile: 

----------

## GTVincent

 *Gerbstar wrote:*   

> Als ik die map weggooi ben ik natuurlijk ook mijn .config kwijt, en moet ik dus weer alle menuutjes doorwerken. Is het mogelijk dat ik het .config bestand even kopieer voor die tijd, en dan weer terug plaats voor ik # make menuconfig doe? Of heb ik dan meer kans op problemen?
> 
> En ik moet dus wel modules en modules_install toevoegen achter die laatste regel?
> 
> Ik vraag het maar even, dat is sneller dan het leren op de "harde manier".
> ...

 

Ik denk dat 'make mrproper' volstaan zou hebben (misschien de volgende keer eens proberen). Die optie gaat behoorlijk rigoureus te werk en verwijdert ook de .config file (als je die wilt bewaren, even ergens anders opslaan dus).

Verder heb ik vaak dat alles apart make'n beter lukt dan zo'n volle regel met clean bzImage modules modules_install. Je kunt die ook allemaal apart op een regel zetten:

# make dep

# make clean

# make bzImage

# make modules

# make modules_install

Zou ik de volgende keer ook eens proberen.

----------

## Gerbstar

Bedankt lui, het werkt !

Ik heb de map gewoon verplaatst, en opnieuw gecompileerd met hetzelfde .config-bestand.

Grote angst toen mijn netwerk het na die tijd niet meer deed. Bleek een leuke huisgenoot te zijn die de UTP-stekker eruit had getrokken   :Twisted Evil: 

Maar ik neem aan dat de missie geslaagd is.   :Very Happy: 

Volgende missie: XFree86 + KDE

----------

## kamikaz3

 *Gerbstar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Volgende missie: XFree86 + KDE

 

Have Fun, want dat duurt echt LANG

----------

## Stuartje

Dat mag je wel zeggen  :Smile: 

Maar het resultaat is dan ook bijna altijd goed!

----------

## Gerbstar

 *kamikaz3 wrote:*   

> Have Fun, want dat duurt echt LANG

 

XFree86 was binnen een nachtje gedaan. KDE heeft nu bijna 20 uur gedraaid, en is pas op 38 van de 81 onderdelen. Dat duurt dus nog wel even. Ik heb nu afgebroken (Ctrl-C) en zet hem zondag nacht wel weer aan. Ik neem aan dat ie dan ie dan de eerste 38 onderdelen niet nog een keer doet.

Ter informatie: Het is een Pentium III 667 MHz, 640 MB 133 MHz SDRAM

Misschien wel wat om in de handleiding te zetten dat het zo lang kan duren, dan weet men dat het normaal is. (dat is het toch?)

----------

## Stuartje

 *Gerbstar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Misschien wel wat om in de handleiding te zetten dat het zo lang kan duren, dan weet men dat het normaal is. (dat is het toch?)

 

Ja dat is normaal. Ik doe er ongeveer 36 uur over om KDE te upgraden op een 1 Ghz.

----------

